# I'm not a smoker. / I don't smoke at all.



## omidnice

Hallo,

If I want to say "I am not a smoker." or "I don't smoke at all.", is it correct to say "Ich bin nicht ein Raucher."?

Danke!


----------



## berndf

_I am not a smoker = Ich bin kein Raucher_.
_I don't smoke at all = Ich rauche überhaupt nicht._


----------



## Vgbndlbn

Hi,

I have seen this expression: Ich bin Nichtraucher.

Nichtraucher written together as a noun which means nonsmoker.

I think you can also say: Ich rauche nicht. / Ich bin kein Raucher. / Ich bin nicht Raucher.


----------



## Frieder

Vgbndlbn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have seen this expression: Ich bin Nichtraucher.
> 
> Nichtraucher written together as a noun which means nonsmoker.
> 
> I think you can also say: Ich rauche nicht. / Ich bin kein Raucher. / Ich bin nicht Raucher.


----------



## omidnice

Thank you all for your remarks. I want to know why, for example, we can say "Ich rauche nicht" (verb+negative adverb), but the same structure doesn't apply to "Ich bin nicht Raucher".


----------



## Frieder

The negation of "ich bin ein Raucher" is "ich bin *k*ein Raucher".
_Nicht _only goes with adjectives, e.g. "Ich bin nicht groß" or
with definite article, e.g. "Ich bin nicht der Hausmeister".


----------



## Vgbndlbn

wieder was gelernt
danke


----------



## Schimmelreiter

Frieder said:


> _Nicht _only goes with adjectives


Ich glaube schon, dass sich auch die Kopula verneinen lässt: _Ich bin nicht Raucher._ Vgl. _Ich bin nicht Jurist [sondern Historiker]._


----------



## omidnice

Frieder said:


> The negation of "ich bin ein Raucher" is "ich bin *k*ein Raucher".
> _Nicht _only goes with adjectives, e.g. "Ich bin nicht groß" or
> with definite article, e.g. "Ich bin nicht der Hausmeister".



Thank you so much. I am much obliged to you for helping me.


----------



## omidnice

berndf said:


> _I am not a smoker = Ich bin kein Raucher_.
> _I don't smoke at all = Ich rauche überhaupt nicht._



Thank you for your comments. I want to ask whether we can use the adverb "überhaupt" at the end of sentence like "_Ich rauche nicht_ _überhaupt_" or "_ überhaupt nicht"_ is a set phrase and they should come with each other.


----------



## berndf

omidnice said:


> Thank you for your comments. I want to ask whether we can use the adverb "überhaupt" at the end of sentence like "_Ich rauche nicht_ _überhaupt_" or "_ überhaupt nicht"_ is a set phrase and they should come with each other.


Yes, _überhaupt nicht_ is a set phrase.


----------



## omidnice

berndf said:


> Yes, _überhaupt nicht_ is a set phrase.



Thank you for your assistance.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> The negation of "ich bin ein Raucher" is "ich bin *k*ein Raucher".
> _Nicht _only goes with adjectives, e.g. "Ich bin nicht groß" or
> with definite article, e.g. "Ich bin nicht der Hausmeister".


This is correct but not the complete story: _ein_ is ambiguous, it can be an indefinite article (_a/an_) and it can be a numeral (_one_). _Kein _is the nogation of the indifinite article and_ nicht ein _is the negation of the numeral (_Es gibt nicht einen Raucher im Büro = There is not one smoker in the office_).


----------



## omidnice

Schimmelreiter said:


> Ich glaube schon, dass sich auch die Kopula verneinen lässt: _Ich bin nicht Raucher._ Vgl. _Ich bin nicht Jurist [sondern Historiker]._



Do you mean "nicht" can be used with some nouns on some occasions?


----------



## berndf

omidnice said:


> Do you mean "nicht" can be used with some nouns on some occasions?


That's not what he said. He said _nicht _could negate the copula verb (_sein=to be_): 
_Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher.
Ich -- bin nicht -- Jurist._


----------



## omidnice

berndf said:


> That's not what he said. He said _nicht _could negate the copula verb (_sein=to be_):
> _Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher.
> Ich -- bin nicht -- Jurist._



Oh, I see. I've got confused now.  As you know, saying something like "I am not smoker" (smoker as a single, countable noun) in English is wrong, and it needs an article (definite or indefinite dependent upon the context), so the right form would be something like "I am not a/the smoker". What is the difference between "_Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher_" and "_Ich bin kein Raucher_" in the *meaning*?


----------



## Schimmelreiter

omidnice said:


> Oh, I see. I've got confused now.  As you know, saying something like "I am not smoker" (smoker as a single, countable noun) in English is wrong, and it needs an article (definite or indefinite dependent upon the context), so the right form would be something like "I am not a/the smoker". What is the difference between "_Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher_" and "_Ich bin kein Raucher_" in the *meaning*?


I apologise for two things: for the confusion I caused and for the fact my post #8 is in German. I find _Ich bin kein Raucher _idiomatically superior to _Ich bin nicht Raucher. _​I don't think the latter's flatly wrong, though.


----------



## omidnice

Schimmelreiter said:


> I apologise for two things: for the confusion I caused and for the fact my post #8 is in German. I find _Ich bin kein Raucher _idiomatically superior to _Ich bin nicht Raucher. _​I don't think the latter's flatly wrong, though.



Oh, may I interpret that in formal and standard version of German (especially in writing) it's better to use "_Ich bin kein Raucher_", but the version "_Ich bin nicht Raucher_" is understood by most German people?


----------



## Frieder

"Ich bin nicht Raucher, sondern Trinker" .
For me, this would be the only acceptable 
constellation that would work in this context.
"Ich bin nicht Raucher" doesn't work, or at 
least it sounds strange.


----------



## Schimmelreiter

omidnice said:


> Oh, may I interpret that in formal and standard version of German (especially in writing) it's better to use "_Ich bin kein Raucher_", but the version "_Ich bin nicht Raucher_" is understood by most German people?


I don't believe most people say either one. What they say is _Ich bin Nichtraucher._

When it comes to _Ich bin kein Raucher_ vs. _Ich bin nicht Raucher_, the former is more idiomatic. I don't think the question is whether _Ich bin nicht Raucher_ is understood since it would even be understood if it were grammatically incorrect. I don't think, however, it is grammatically incorrect. I found it a bit apodictic to say,


Frieder said:


> The negation of "ich bin ein Raucher" is "ich bin *k*ein Raucher".
> _Nicht _only goes with adjectives


so my reply was a comment on a purely grammatical point: Is it or is it not grammatically incorrect to say _Ich bin nicht Raucher. _​I don't think it is, that's all.





Frieder said:


> "Ich bin nicht Raucher" doesn't work, or at
> least it sounds strange.


Frieder, it *either* doesn't work *or* just sounds strange. There's a huge difference between the two, like between death and life. If it doesn't work, it's grammatically incorrect. If it just sounds strange, it may still be grammatically correct.


----------



## Liam Lew's

I agree with you, Schimmelreiter.


----------



## Frieder

I'd just like to point out the complete quote:


			
				Frieder said:
			
		

> *Nicht only goes with adjectives*, e.g. "Ich bin nicht groß" *or
> with definite article*, e.g. "Ich bin nicht der Hausmeister".


----------



## cuore romano

berndf said:


> That's not what he said. He said _nicht _could negate the copula verb (_sein=to be_):
> _Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher.
> Ich -- bin nicht -- Jurist._



Jurist is a job, Raucher isn't. That's why it sounds strange and why it seems to be wrong:
http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Negationswort/kein-ein.html


----------



## omidnice

Thank you all for your comments. 
Vielen Dank!

I have another question 

< .... >
*
Moderator note*: The new question ("heavy smoker / casual smoker") has been split off to this new thread. Please start a new thread for each question in order to make it retrievable through the dictionary search. Thank you!


----------



## omidnice

cuore romano said:


> Jurist is a job, Raucher isn't. That's why it sounds strange and why it seems to be wrong:
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Negationswort/kein-ein.html



Oh, what a link! That was helpful. Danke!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> berndf said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what he said. He said _nicht _could negate the copula verb (_sein=to be_):
> _Ich -- bin nicht -- Raucher.
> Ich -- bin nicht -- Jurist._
> 
> 
> 
> Jurist is a job, Raucher isn't. That's why it sounds strange and why it seems to be wrong:
> http://www.canoo.net/services/OnlineGrammar/Satz/Negation/Negationswort/kein-ein.html
Click to expand...

From the site you linked to:

_Die Negationswörter _kein_ und _nicht_ verneinen auch artikellose Angaben von Beruf, Herkunft usw. (siehe Nomen ohne Artikel). Dabei drückt _nicht_ die einfache Verneinung des Berufes, der Herkunft, der Religion *usw.* aus. _[boldfacing by me]

This seems to mean that when the noun is _artikellos_, you can negate it with either _kein_ or _nicht. _No doubt, the following sentence is grammatical: _Ich bin Raucher. _(_"artikellos"_) So you can negate it with either _kein_ or _nicht.



_PS
From the site linked to at the site you linked to: 

_Bei Bezeichnungen des Berufs, der Funktion, der Nationalität, Herkunft, der Weltanschauung u. Ä. einer Person steht kein Artikel, wenn die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe ausgedrückt wird. Dies gilt, wenn die Bezeichnung im Nominativ steht und mit Verben wie _sein_ und _werden_ mit einem anderen Nominativ verbunden ist (Nominativ + sein/werden + Nominativ):_

_Sie ist Pilotin/Chefin/Berlinerin/Christin._
_Er wird Lokomotivführer/Vorarbeiter/Schweizer/Marxist._

_

Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe_:
_Sie ist nicht Christin _sounds at least as strange as _Ich bin nicht Raucher _does but it's canoonised.


----------



## omidnice

Schimmelreiter said:


> From the site you linked to:
> 
> _Die Negationswörter _kein_ und _nicht_ verneinen auch artikellose Angaben von Beruf, Herkunft usw. (siehe Nomen ohne Artikel). Dabei drückt _nicht_ die einfache Verneinung des Berufes, der Herkunft, der Religion *usw.* aus. _[boldfacing by me]
> 
> This seems to mean that when the noun is _artikellos_, you can negate it with either _kein_ or _nicht. _No doubt, the following sentence is grammatical: _Ich bin Raucher. _(_"artikellos"_) So you can negate it with either _kein_ or _nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> _PS
> From the site linked to at the site you linked to:
> 
> _Bei Bezeichnungen des Berufs, der Funktion, der Nationalität, Herkunft, der Weltanschauung u. Ä. einer Person steht kein Artikel, wenn die Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe ausgedrückt wird. Dies gilt, wenn die Bezeichnung im Nominativ steht und mit Verben wie _sein_ und _werden_ mit einem anderen Nominativ verbunden ist (Nominativ + sein/werden + Nominativ):_
> 
> _Sie ist Pilotin/Chefin/Berlinerin/Christin._
> _Er wird Lokomotivführer/Vorarbeiter/Schweizer/Marxist._
> 
> _Ich bin Raucher _is very close to _Ich bin Marxist_: _Zugehörigkeit zu einer Gruppe._
> 
> 
> _Sie ist nicht Christin _sounds at least as strange as _Ich bin nicht Raucher _does but it's canoonised.



Danke noch mal!
Just one more question, what's the "_artikellos_"noun?


----------



## cuore romano

I don't have a Problem with _Ich bin Raucher._
And I don't have a problem with _Ich bin nicht Raucher _either.
I just wouldn' say it. 
And hearing it I would think: A foreigner.


----------



## cuore romano

artikellos - without article

Raucher - ein Raucher, der Raucher

_-los_ - _-less_
endlos - endless


----------



## omidnice

cuore romano said:


> artikellos - without article
> 
> Raucher - ein Raucher, der Raucher



Danke noch mal!


----------



## Schimmelreiter

cuore romano said:


> I just wouldn' say it.


Neither would I. It does sound strange. 

In my case, it would also be wrong. I'm addicted to my pipes.


----------

